# Galaxy Nexus + AOKP ROM maguro kitkat nightly 20140114 -> Wifi issue



## asheenlevrai (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just installed Android 4.4.2 (kitkat) on my SGN i9250 (GSM version)

ROM detail:

- aokp_maguro_kitkat_nightly_2014-01-14

- aokp-gapps-kk-20140114-signed

Everything went very smoothly -> big smile on my face

However, now I cannot connect to my WLAN using the 5GHz frquency. I get "negotiation rejected" or something similar. I didn't have this on the stock 4.3 build.

There is no problem connecting to my WLAN on the 2.4GHz frequency so this is not a big deal.

I don't know wheter this is a known bug or just something specific to me.

Just let me know

Best,

-a-


----------

